# suche diablo 3 gästpass^^



## tenshu1 (29. Mai 2012)

hi wie das topic schon sagt such ich ein Gästepass für dia 3 wollts mal antesten bevor ichs mir kaufen wäre echt nice wenn mir jemand einen geben könnte 

mfg Tenshu 



PS nicht das man denkt bin nur deswegen auf Buffed um mir hier was abzustauben war füher schon mal hier nur acc wurde wohl gelöscht XD


----------

